# algae indentification please



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have this cool looking algae on my driftwood and wondering what it is, not a standard type at least.

Once I know what it is, I can decide if it can stay or not


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

It looks like riccia to me when it has transitioned to the sinking form instead of the floating form

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have never had riccia, but I guess a tiny bit could have gotten in the tank somehow with something else. Very low chance though


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I started with a 1mm piece that eventually grew to pounds and pounds of the stuff. Its been almost 5 years and I still can get rid of this stuff

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

pyrrolin said:


> I have this cool looking algae on my driftwood and wondering what it is, not a standard type at least.
> 
> Once I know what it is, I can decide if it can stay or not


I think this is staghorn algae. I used to have it on hardscape or plastic equipment. It is pretty harmless and it doesn't spread that fast. As mentioned earlier it can be just decaying riccia but it also looks like staghorn algae to me.

http://www.aquaticscape.com/articles/algae.htm#staghorn


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

definitely staghorn, less common and easier to take care of.
amanos and SAEs love that stuff.


----------

